

Steve Jobs Died at Home of Respiratory Arrest - stevenj
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-10-10/jobs-died-at-home-of-respiratory-arrest-tied-to-cancer-1-.html

======
rottendoubt
From the Atari article someone linked to a few days back about Steve Jobs, his
boss said he contracted hepatitis when he made a spiritual journey to India.
If it's true, it explains all the health issues Steve dealt with later in
life. Hepatitis is linked to increasing the risk of pancreatic cancer. It also
attacks the liver and was very likely the reason for his needing a liver
transplant in 2009.

I'm living abroad and put on my to do list to make sure my vaccinations are
current. For those of you traveling to third world countries, make sure you do
the same. =/

------
Roritharr
I find the thought eerie that Apple knew of his certain demise before the
iPhone 4s Pressconference.

Maybe it was his wish to do it normally.

------
jbhelms
In the comment section on there someone pointed out that they knew someone who
died the same way and it was a peaceful death. They just stopped breathing
while in a coma. I do hope he went peacefully.

------
kylec
On a side note, why is there a spot for "occupation" on a death certificate?
It seems like such an arbitrary thing to have your most recent job on your
permanent record of death. And how do you sum up a career like Jobs'?
"Entrepreneur in the high-tech business" does not do justice to what he
accomplished.

~~~
inuhj
For epidemiology studies. And you're right--they're notoriously unreliable.
Public databases for healthcare research are absurdly bad. Half the time I
publish using Medicare's SEER database I ask myself, "is this worth anything
at all?"

